# first timer at snack sticks



## tellis9 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well this is my first attempt at snack sticks or deer sticks as I have always called them. I used my brand new Lem #8 grider/stuffer. Using hi mountain snack stick seasoning and cure... I'm a little skeptical on this... I used ground venison that I have my locker process with %20 beef fat. I ran the ground venison through the grinder to start with just to really get the fat incorporated with the meat. Then added the cure, seasoning, and water and mixed together til nice and sticky thrn proceeded to stuff my casings. I had both 17mm and 21mm so I decided to try both. I only had one blow out right away which surprised me. I don't know if I was doing it the hard way by tieing off both ends but I am not going to hang these in the smoker I'm just going to lay them on the Bradley racks. Any advice would be greatly appreciated on an easier way. After the stuffing process was over it was into the fridge for a sleepover with Mr. Coors light. Tomorrow is smoking day! YAY!













IMG_20150124_112521217.jpg



__ tellis9
__ Jan 24, 2015





first run through the grinder












IMG_20150124_125136301.jpg



__ tellis9
__ Jan 24, 2015





about half way through


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow  !!!    Nice

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 24, 2015)

Take them out and let them dry and hour or 2 before you start smoking. Start out at a low temp with your smoker (120) and keep raising every hour or so until your smoker temp is 175. Then wait until your sticks internal temp gets to 152. Give them a cold water bath and set them on a rack so they can dry. Laying them on the shelf works but if you can hang them it works better. Your off to a great start!


----------



## tellis9 (Jan 25, 2015)

IMG_20150125_113429301_HDR.jpg



__ tellis9
__ Jan 25, 2015





headed for the smoker at 120 for a bit then gonna add some hickory and pecan and maybe a little apple. Updates to come


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

They looks good so far.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tellis9 (Jan 25, 2015)

IMG_20150125_124752581.jpg



__ tellis9
__ Jan 25, 2015





Well they have been taking smoke for about 4 hours now. I switched my upper and lower rack about 3 hours into it. I just checked and temps were from 143 to 149. I'm thinking about another hour and they will taking an ice bath. Money shot to follow!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

They should be good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Can't wait to see them

Gary


----------



## tellis9 (Jan 25, 2015)

14222278538011230384805.jpg



__ tellis9
__ Jan 25, 2015





These ones were all 152 or better so pulled them and gave them an ice bath. Can I cut into one or do I have to wait for the bloom period?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

tellis9 said:


> 14222278538011230384805.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure give them a try. They will get better after the bloom. They do look good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 25, 2015)

How long did it take? I'm thinking about trying a batch at work...


----------



## tellis9 (Jan 25, 2015)

IMG_20150125_172512654_HDR.jpg



__ tellis9
__ Jan 25, 2015





Pretty good flavor. Not quite the snap I was hoping for but that might come with more bloom time. 
This batch took almost exactly 6 hours the other should be close in about 6.5


----------



## tellis9 (Jan 25, 2015)

1422231536595-1072971125.jpg



__ tellis9
__ Jan 25, 2015





Final product. Going to let bloom for a couple hours then cut up and paper bag for 24 to 48hrs in the fridge. I'm thinking they won't last long


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks like they turned out very nice.


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice, looks good

Gary


----------



## bertman (Jan 25, 2015)

*"After the stuffing process was over it was into the fridge for a sleepover with Mr. Coors light"*

You made me laugh with that part of your step.

How much meat did you use? Did I miss that? It looks like it didn't make much, and you're right: They probably won't last long!


----------



## twoalpha (Jan 25, 2015)

Those look super.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 25, 2015)

these look great...  and your right..  they won't last long...  better start making more ,now ...   Thumbs Up


----------



## tellis9 (Jan 25, 2015)

My apologies. 5 lbs. And your right it doesn't look like much













1422236556955-1392109366.jpg



__ tellis9
__ Jan 25, 2015





here's a pic inside the paper bag. I really enjoyed this as I have all my smoking adventures. I will definitely be doing this again but with a home made seasoning to hopefully remove some of the saltiness. Thanks everyone for partaking in this adventure with me. 
Smoke on!


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Bagged up and ready to send to me.  Good job

Gary


----------



## bertman (Jan 25, 2015)

That was smart to use 5 lbs of meat. Play around with small amounts of meat and recipes until you find what you like. I myself am still searching.


----------



## iacraig (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks good. There are an endless number of commercial snack stick kits and home made recipes.  I have experimented with quite a few, but my goto one that everyone likes  is from Eldon's sausage called pepper sticks and I use 19 mm casings.  When it is just for me and hunting buddies I use something hotter,  but I still like these too.   

Enjoy & experiment.


----------

